# Forum ride 2008



## mickle (23 Oct 2007)

Dear Shaun, 

Admin mentioned the possibility that there might be a 'forum ride' next year. 

I have it on very good authority that there will be a cycle show at Nottingham Horsey Race Track on Sunday and Monday, the 25th and 26th of May 2008. I have on good authority because Im responsible for organising it! 
The Get Cycling show will be much like the long since departed 'Encyclopedia Show', using most of our 350 strong fleet of bikes in addition to a range of bikes brought along by invited exhibitors. The show will give people the opportunity to ride bikes that they are unlikely to find in their local bike shop; from penny farthings to recumbent tandem trikes to seven seater circle cycles. Our friends from Leicesterstershire will be in charge of the special needs area and one or two members of this forum will be there as marshals. 

This is not an advert though, its an invitation. Id like to invite every Cyclechatter, with their families, to the show with the promise of half price tickets for the first 50 to apply when tickets go online.

It would be fantastic to coordinate the Forum ride to coincide with the show.

What do you think?

Mick.


----------



## Arch (24 Oct 2007)

Well, it sounds like a good idea to me! (I've a feeling I'm in your sights as a marshall anyway...)


----------



## bonj2 (24 Oct 2007)

If this is actually going to happen then all the best, and not wanting to put a downer on it, but I really can't imagine how a 'mass forum ride' would work - there'd be so many people going at such different paces they'd all either lose each other, and get split up, or crash into each other.
but anyhow like I say I wouldn't want to put a downer on it so all the best with it, hope it goes really well.


----------



## Pete (24 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> If this is actually going to happen then all the best, and not wanting to put a downer on it, but I really can't imagine how a 'mass forum ride' would work - there'd be so many people going at such different paces they'd all either lose each other, and get split up, or crash into each other.
> but anyhow like I say I wouldn't want to put a downer on it so all the best with it, hope it goes really well.


The pace should be set at that of the slowest participant. Well-organised group rides should nominate two experienced riders: one, the leader, concerned with route-finding and maintaining a suitable pace, and another the tail-end-charlie who checks that no-one gets dropped, and alerts the leader if someone punctures, etc. Usually it works well, although there have been 'hiccups' on group rides with which I've joined in - such is inevitable!

What might be more problematical is setting a locale which suits everyone in this very widely geographically-spaced group of riders. I have tended to participate in rather London-centred events in the past, because of where I live...


----------



## bonj2 (24 Oct 2007)

I think you've got more faith in the self-restraint of most forum members than I have if you're confident it won't turn into at least a semi-race.


----------



## Arch (24 Oct 2007)

bonj said:


> If this is actually going to happen then all the best, and not wanting to put a downer on it, but I really can't imagine how a 'mass forum ride' would work - there'd be so many people going at such different paces they'd all either lose each other, and get split up, or crash into each other.




Having been on a lot of group rides, I can assure you that it can work. If people are really that differently paced, you add in extra distance for the fasties, or stagger the starts, or simply arrange to meet at the end and let people clump how they wish. People go with the group whose pace suits them. If folk want to race, that's up to them. 

The main problem is people not being aware of group riding techniques, and swerving or stopping suddenly. But that tends to be more a problem for those people who don't cycle from one month to the next, and then go on a holiday or a charity ride, and don't have the necessary awareness of what's going on around them. 

I would have thought that the sort of people who come on here are experienced enough cyclists to understand how to ride in a group, and probably to know their limits. Anyway, it shouldn't be a marathon effort, it should be a nice social ride for people to get to meet each other.


----------



## mickle (25 Oct 2007)

If we have the ride on the Saturday no-one'll miss t'show. Dunno. More thought needed. 

Arch, I do have you earmarked for the job of 'Show Crew Executive Discipline Enforcement Co-ordinator' (second assistant to). 

Oh and we're having a flock of baby elephants delivered by boat on the Saturday so you *might* want to be there.


----------



## Arch (25 Oct 2007)

mickle said:


> If we have the ride on the Saturday no-one'll miss t'show. Dunno. More thought needed.
> 
> Arch, I do have you earmarked for the job of *'Show Crew Executive Discipline Enforcement Co-ordinator' (second assistant to). *
> 
> Oh and we're having a flock of baby elephants delivered by boat on the Saturday so you *might* want to be there.




Do I have to bring my riding crop?


A flock of baby elephants, delivered by boat... I don't how to say this, but you have looked at a map to see how far Nottingham is from the sea, haven't you? Unless they're coming on a narrowboat down the Trent... Now, that would be a sight to see...


----------



## TheDoctor (25 Oct 2007)

I'm not altogether certain that the collective noun for elephants is a flock. Even if they are baby ones.
If Arch is bringing a riding crop then count me in!


----------



## Arch (25 Oct 2007)

No, I think herd is more appropriate. Or if they are all in line, holding the tail of the one in front, a troupe.


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Oct 2007)

Arch said:


> No, I think herd is more appropriate. Or if they are all in line, holding the tail of the one in front, a troupe.



That's what I'd herd.

IGMC.


----------



## Dayvo (28 Oct 2007)

TheDoctor said:


> That's what I'd herd.



On the telephone? A trunk call, perhaps!

I originally suggested a forum meet-up and ride, but a meet at an event like this might be good/possible. 
To be honest, I'd be happy in a pub/caf/bar for the most part; the actual cycling would be a secondary attraction. But I'd be happy to go with the flow.


----------



## LordoftheTeapot (29 Oct 2007)

* makes a note in Diary *


----------



## snorri (12 Nov 2007)

mickle said:


> 'Show Crew Executive Discipline Enforcement Co-ordinator' (second assistant to).


SCEDEC  Surely you can do better than that?


----------

